# 92fs pricing?



## Velio

I was curious what you all thought would be reasonable pricing for a Beretta M92fs, both brand new, and slightly used. I've been looking into getting one and not too many dealers around my area have them in stock. Any ideas?


----------



## denner

Buds Gun Shop has them for $536.00 which is a great price. Likewise, the 92FS accepts the 90-two 17 round mags as well. Great pistols!


----------



## berettatoter

The above price is pretty good at that! Most of them I have seen are going for around 600$ brand new. I have seen some gently used ones for around 459$. They are great pistols, albeit a little on the large sized for a 9mm.


----------



## Shipwreck

New - gun shops around here are $575....

New, I see them for $499-$520 at houston gun shows all day long...

I do not buy used guns, so I cannot help ya in that regard


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Velio said:


> I was curious what you all thought would be reasonable pricing for a Beretta M92fs, both brand new, and slightly used. I've been looking into getting one and not too many dealers around my area have them in stock. Any ideas?


Cabela's just had a sale flyer: good for Sept. 15-25. But it says for Glendale (Phoenix) AZ store only.
$569. They call it "Beretta M9 Pistol". "Dot and Post Sight System". "15 round magazine". "Closest replica to the military M9 a civilian may legally own". "Save $30". 
Grab a "Pro-Mag 32 round mag" for $29.99 more.

The picture looks like like a plain 'ol Bruniton 92 FS to me. :mrgreen:

Their PX4 in 9mm or .40 S&W is $499. In .45 ACP it's $589.


----------



## Ric70506

GunBroker and AuctionArms both have lots of good police trade ins right now in the $350.00 to $380.00 range. A few police trade ins were never used. Most were carried, but not fired that much. Your local dealers or ranges may have some good deals on police trade ins as well.


----------



## Shipwreck

DOn't bother grabbing that pro mag... Junk


----------



## armycopter

I just picked up a like new (and it is) 92FS with factory installed Crimson Trace grip for $550 on GunsAmerica. Came with 2 10 rd mags (no worries, I have plenty of 15 rd mags from work), the hard case, all paperwork, the brush, hardcase, and Crimson Trace Bag. I think this was originally sold as the "Homeland Defender." Anyway, it was a good deal and there's another one on there now for $600 I think.


----------



## denner

armycopter said:


> I just picked up a like new (and it is) 92FS with factory installed Crimson Trace grip for $550 on GunsAmerica. Came with 2 10 rd mags (no worries, I have plenty of 15 rd mags from work), the hard case, all paperwork, the brush, hardcase, and Crimson Trace Bag. I think this was originally sold as the "Homeland Defender." Anyway, it was a good deal and there's another one on there now for $600 I think.


Wow, thats a steal!


----------



## firemanjones

I purchased my 92FS for $549.00 last week and received my two new Beretta factory mags and walnut grips from Beretta today.


----------

